# 100 pounds of fatties!!



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2017)

IMG_1026.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_1051.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017


















IMG_1053.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 13, 2017






33 fattie entrees at the 5th annual Fowlerville Fattie Contest!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 14, 2017)

IMG_1061.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Aug 14, 2017





Buddy sent me this pic last night. That's a lot of bacon!


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2017)

Holy cow!

That's a big load!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol! It was the most fatties entered in the contest by far Al! Gets bigger every year. Started 5 years ago with 6 fatties entered and this year we had 33. And the first place prize was a whole hog courtesy of Fowlerville Pork Producers!!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 14, 2017)

I attended and entered the contest for the first time this year and had an AMAZING time.
Sometimes folks can be a little apprehensive about going somewhere with a bunch of folks they've only met on line who's real names they might not even know.
Well, I did exactly that this weekend and couldn't have been more welcome, more comfortable or felt more at home.
100s of folks I'd never met, all chatting, cooking and smoking great food, talking technique and sharing recipes, doing a little friendly trash talking lol where not a foul word was uttered or argument took place, with the kids having a blast playing on the huge slip-n-slide, playing baseball, tossing a football around, participating in some of the other yard games going on or just playing hide-n-seek or tag was JUST PLAIN OLD FUN...and the FOOD...OH MY...amazing food not just the Fatty's either...there was everything from dogs and brats to venison and elk burgers to ATBs, ribs and pulled pork, brisket, salads, dips, deserts...WOW, JUST WOW...
Many thanks to everyone who worked so hard planning and hosting this event.
I met tons of wonderful folks, am sure I made new friends and KNOW this won't be my last fatty contest.
If you're interested in meeting up with a bunch of fun loving folks who share the same passion for smoking food and cooking as you do, keep your eyes out next spring for the announcement for the 6th annual Michigan smokers group (yes, I am plugging the group) fatty contest...PS, entry was FREE...just show up with a fatty or a dish to pass.

Thanks again guys for putting together such a great, family friendly event... 

Walt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

I was wondering how they kept track of who's were who's?


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 14, 2017)

They placed them on the smoker one at a time from left to right rear to front and wrote it all down on a sheet of paper laid out in a grid...
Must have worked well because nothing got mixed up...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh wow! [emoji]128514[/emoji] neat! Like the game battleship .. C-8 ! "You sunk my battleship"!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 14, 2017)

[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji] That's it...


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 14, 2017)

Damn!  That's my kind of contest haha!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 14, 2017)

HBR, That is one whopping load of fatties, looks delicious!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

They could have jarred all the bacon grease and gave those out as gifts or party favors. [emoji]127866[/emoji] or used it to make a cauldron of beans.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It was a great time, and when we started this years ago with 6 fatties I never saw it getting this big. I'm not sure more fatties were ever cooked at one time & place. Maybe next year I'll call Guinness book. Lol! 

Hopefully next June we hit 40+


----------

